# florida to washington



## oldgrowth207 (Mar 4, 2009)

A friend and I are leaving florida on our way northwest. Is there any easy route or tips that could help us along the way. I haven't hitched through this part before and have heard a pretty wide range of stories, good and bad. thanks


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 4, 2009)

For two people that is one hella long, hard hitch to the NW if that means OR/WA! Trains might be a better solution.

Also, for better info, you might tell folks what part of FL ur leaving from and to where you wanna go in the NW.

Good hunting!


----------



## Ravie (Mar 4, 2009)

wow thats a fucking trip. ide look into trains if i were you. what some people forget to mention is that sometimes trains are the safer route than hitching through the south/mid US lol
Ive heard plenty bad stories from all places, but the craziest, and lamest come from the mid US. good luck!


----------



## Angela (Mar 4, 2009)

If your trying to go diagonally up across the country, don't. The hitching sucks, and I'm a gal that usually never had trouble getting rides, but I've had some bad ones on that route and been dropped in some really desolate areas before. I-40 to 1-5 and then north is usually better for hitching, otherwise find a train west or fly a sign long enough to get a greyhound ticket.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Haven't done it, but if I had a ladyfriend along (to make the hitchin' easier), I might get to Jacksonville by train or thumb and then go W on I-10.
That should not be too tough, a trucker going to L.A.? Seems reasonable.
Or go up to I-10 at Tallahassee via I-75, if you're already W-side Fla. in the Bay area.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

Ravie said:


> wow thats a fucking trip. ide look into trains if i were you. what some people forget to mention is that sometimes trains are the safer route than hitching through the south/mid US lol
> Ive heard plenty bad stories from all places, but the craziest, and lamest come from the mid US. good luck!


 
Yup, too true! This is coming from someone originally from the midwest! Now, if ya wanna get a nice crew cut, don a cowboy hat, loose all tats and piercings and fly a confederate flag ... maybe. But in all seriousness, even the idea of a truck ride all the way on I-10 isn't gonna happen. Even the independent truckers (meaning they have their own insurance) get thoroughly inspected entering and leaving TX. And Angela was right on the 40; shit, once you clear Okie City their isn't SHIT other than Tucumcari, NM!

ANother idea might be to get an advance ticket on the Greydog. Fly a sign saying you simply want a ticket. FL is notorious for wanting to get tramps outta town! Churches, especially the Catholic Diocees (St. Vinnies) usually will @ least get ur trip underway!

If u need train routing, check the threads and if u haven't figured it out by then, PM me and I'll try to walk u thru it.


----------



## atherington (Mar 5, 2009)

I hitched I-10 back in '07 from Jacksonville to Flagstaff, Arizona without too much trouble. Met a friendly trucker that drove us almost clear through Texas which helped a lot. He dropped us at a campground at night and picked us up in the morning. ha ha. I think he just had a thing for the girl I was traveling with though. Really don't think it would have worked that way if it were just me. ha ha. Didn't have much trouble with cops along here (aside from one small incident) and got stuck in Van Horn, TX for a couple days. I agree with Angela about going diagonal. I'd stick with I-10 and then go north. 
Good luck!


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Mar 6, 2009)

Angela said:


> If your trying to go diagonally up across the country, don't. The hitching sucks, and I'm a gal that usually never had trouble getting rides, but I've had some bad ones on that route and been dropped in some really desolate areas before. I-40 to 1-5 and then north is usually better for hitching, otherwise find a train west or fly a sign long enough to get a greyhound ticket.



I second this one. 40 to 5 is A+

The mid line is a fun line to ride out that way. you can take it to ogden then catch up to pdx


----------

